
Ask HN: Wouldn't be great to have a click counter on the links in HN? - gdsdfe
Shouldn&#x27;t be hard to implement and I think it would be beneficial.
No?
======
qnsi
I don’t see how that would be beneficial. Would make clickbait articles more
prominent

------
zzo38computer
I think not. Click/download counters like that are not so helpful; it only
mean many people looked, not if it is any good or not, or what you have to
say.

------
ThrowawayR2
Not really. The comment counter is more than enough information as to whether
a link has anything interesting to say.

------
Insanity
I don't really see the benefit either. Why would it help?

